
Delete yourself from the internet by pressing this button - eplanit
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2016/11/24/delete-internet/
======
skim_milk
I just tried the tool out on some of my old accounts -- here's my experience.

It requires access to your GMail inbox to read what accounts you've set up.
After you've enabled this app to read your inbox, it'll identify what accounts
it believes you have signed up for based on some heuristic. For every account
it identifies, you'll be prompted to mark it as deleted or saved. It
identified 142 accounts from my inbox, although I didn't recognize most of
these accounts -- most of these were probably incorrectly identified. Some
accounts it identified were already deleted, and there's no way to tell the
web app that you've already deleted it. I have 15k emails in this inbox and
the web app took only a few seconds to load.

Overall, I had identified around 40 probably still valid accounts I wanted to
delete. The tool was only able to help me delete 9 of my accounts, but still,
it doesn't delete all of your accounts in "a press of a button", it's a very
manual process. To delete an account, you press a button which redirects you
to a page within the website that helps you delete it. It took me a few
minutes to delete every account since I had to reset the password, log in, and
re-click the button in this web app to be redirected to the correct account
delete page again. After deleting an account, you mark it as deleted in the
web app to remove it from your queue.

It identified and helped me delete my Myspace, Photobucket, EventBrite, Kahn
Academy, and Coinbase accounts. My Wordpress, Groupme, NameCheap, and
WolframAlpha accounts couldn't be deleted because these websites won't let you
although from the web app it looks like you can. The delete button for my
Coinbase account didn't redirect me to the correct place on their website, but
I was able to delete it by manually finding the correct page.

It's a really tiny, simple web app. The workflow could really be improved and
I wished it would tell me what accounts of mine could really be deleted or
not. The web app only helps you with deleting accounts from the most popular
websites, unfortunately. As you can see, it only helped me delete 5 out of the
40 or so accounts I wanted to delete that it identified.

------
bradknowles
So, you're going to delete yourself from the internet by providing an unknown
company with your sensitive details, including your login to the most privacy-
invasive company in the world?

Tell me how this cannot possibly go wrong. Go on, I'm listening.

~~~
intopieces
When you "log in with Google", you don't transmit your credentials to the
service itself.

Unroll.me does something similiar.

It does allow the company to read your emails, apparently.

------
z1mm32m4n
I'd be VERY concerned that this is a phishing scam. Of the permissions it
requires for Google auth is to read your emails.

------
welly
Just because it deletes your all accounts doesn't mean the skeletons of your
internet existence aren't there for all to see for eons to come.

